# roman nose terriers



## damian83 (Mar 15, 2012)

does anyone breed or know someone who breeds roman nose terriers?

my kids are asking me about getting a puppy but i am not a fan of little dogs.

im more into staffies and roman nose terriers, (my uncles are all piggers).

if anyone knows, let me know......

cheers


----------



## thals (Mar 15, 2012)

Roman Noses are Bull Terriers are they not? The standard bully can be quite a large and powerful dog, males can be upto 60cm tall and as much as 36kg! Plenty of breeders about too, just check the dogzonline site's breed pages and then breeder listings.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 16, 2012)

There are mini Bull Terriers!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2012)

With kids i wouldn't recomend a std bully, their is no weight standard on the breed. If you happen to get a rather large one like i did they can be a quite a handful and play a little too rough with kids. 

The mini's however are meant to be under 15kg. A mate had one that was about 8kg, exact same temperament, shape and thick headed attitude as a std except 1/4 the size lol. I got mine from Maohlmin Kennels in Adelaide, was a grand about 4 years ago. There'sa few other members on the forum with them and i think there may even be a couple of breeders.

Edit: and if you get yourself a boy DO NOT cut his ballz off. If you do you'll end up with a weird leggy looking thing without that bull type muscley body. And it's really funny when they sit down and just rest their balls on the floor hahhaa. Bully owners will know what i'm talkin about.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 16, 2012)

Log In | Facebook

This is a friend of mine's page for Bully's on facebook, she has links to lots of breeders around Australia on there. Her big boy Max weighs about 45kgs. he's a big placid monster.


----------



## nonamesleft (Mar 16, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> And it's really funny when they sit down and just rest their balls on the floor hahhaa. Bully owners will know what i'm talkin about.



Bahahaha I love the way they sit. All in all you wont be disappointed with a bully, they have the funniest personalities I think, although not the smartest dog they can be very cunning. They are great with kids but they are bloody brutes and can throw their weight around when playing, not intentionally. 

Google Bull Terrier breeders and you will have pages and pages to sift through. If your looking to get a quality dog with papers put aside at least $1200 and a bit more for a miniature.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 16, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Edit: and if you get yourself a boy DO NOT cut his ballz off. If you do you'll end up with a weird leggy looking thing without that bull type muscley body. And it's really funny when they sit down and just rest their balls on the floor hahhaa. Bully owners will know what i'm talkin about.




hehehehe, my Bulldog does this too and its hilarious, like hes just gently resting on them!


----------



## Defective (Mar 16, 2012)

i have 2 (moving to my dads) and hugo and scoobs are the best natured dogs ever...thick as so you have to be firm with them as puppies but great animals... scoobs is meant to be a mini but he's a big dog so yeah just be careful with young kids...but it should be said for all dogs not just bullies... i don't know any breeders...just google them for your area...


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a roman nose bully and he is a sweet heart . Where abouts do u live? I know some greet bloodline breeders up in the central coast


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 16, 2012)

Whats with the "ROMAN NOSE".................They are English Bull Terriers....very powerful, normally placid dogs, though some of the 50kg dogs, I used to know In London, were not to be trifled with...


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 16, 2012)

^ I'd assume because the shape of their nose is what we call Roman nosed , even.on people... 

They're the most gorgeous dogs ever.


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 16, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Edit: and if you get yourself a boy DO NOT cut his ballz off. If you do you'll end up with a weird leggy looking thing without that bull type muscley body. And it's really funny when they sit down and just rest their balls on the floor hahhaa. Bully owners will know what i'm talkin about.



lol, i know exactly wht ur on about, plus, My dog has a bad habit of when im outside sitting on a chair he leans his muscly *** on ur feet.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 16, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> ^ I'd assume because the shape of their nose is what we call Roman nosed , even.on people...
> 
> They're the most gorgeous dogs ever.



Indeed they are. I love them.
Im from lismore far north coast nsw near tweed heads


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 16, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> Whats with the "ROMAN NOSE".................They are English Bull Terriers....very powerful, normally placid dogs, though some of the 50kg dogs, I used to know In London, were not to be trifled with...



You are correct Cockney_Red. They are named the english bull terrior. Though, also known as roman nose bull terriors. 
This is because of the bloodline - the more rounded the nose is, the more pure the bloodeline. 
These dogs have been crossed with so many other breeds that unfortunately the average bull terrior you see does not have this "roman nose". 
There the Gladiator breed. And they are my fav breed.


----------



## swampie (Mar 16, 2012)

Roman nose is just a nickname, they are English Bull Terriers and there are plenty of pure bred bullys around that haven't been crossed with anything else besides other bullys fangs01 and they are not known as roman nose, like I said above that is just a nickname.


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 16, 2012)

swampie said:


> Roman nose is just a nickname, they are English Bull Terriers and there are plenty of pure bred bullys around that haven't been crossed with anything else besides other bullys fangs01 and they are not known as roman nose, like I said above that is just a nickname.



Yes that is there nickname. BUT in saying that how many bully's do u see with sharp defined convex nose's? Not many. Im saying that because I was with the nswbt association and dealt with a lot of bully's and you can tell straight away the purelines. I have many friends that own bully's crossed and they loose that awesome gladiator nose there known for. But when they sell the pups for $400 they forget to mention that there dog was knocked up by the staffy next door!

A standard bully is priced from$1000-1800 depending on the titles of the parents. A mini is priced from $900-1500. Have a look in my album, my big boy is there! Best of breed in his day might I add


----------



## swampie (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes I know a thing or two about Bullys I've kept them for 20 or so years and are the only dog I'll keep till the day I die. I dabbled in the show scene (did well with my first bitch) at the start but it wasn't my cup off tea.


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 16, 2012)

Well we can agree on one thing - that bully's are the only breed I'll ever keep. So much couldy affection in such a big buff body. I'll stand up for this breed till I die!


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 16, 2012)

They also have this awesome great white shark look about them,
So stunning. I think a mini is a waste of time, but standards are stunning


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 17, 2012)

Did someone say Shark..?

Here is Sharky and Rhino, my two pure bred bitches.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 17, 2012)

"Never" heard the term roman nose associated with them, till I saw this thread......back In the UK, and as far as I know, here, other than their proper names, the two terriers are colloquially known as "Bullies" and "Staffies".........both breeds, are fantastic dogs!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 17, 2012)

i have a stardom miniature bull terrier , although he isnt that mini as he weighs at least 20kg he is the most loving dog, fantastic with our children , he has become a bit of a couch potato he is very much an inside dog and is very spoilt his playmate is a staffy . We got ours desexed ,because he took off once right out the front door and went missing for 3 months by some miracle we got him back. If you are looking to get one contact the nsw bull terrier club they have a list of reputable breeders.


----------



## swampie (Mar 17, 2012)

If you've been around the Bully scene for any length of time you will know the term "roman nose" is a big no no... the other one that gets thrown around is "banana nose".


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 17, 2012)

ive had staffys and pittys all my life, look in the classifieds or put up some fliers


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 17, 2012)

Sarah said:


> i have a stardom miniature bull terrier , although he isnt that mini as he weighs at least 20kg he is the most loving dog, fantastic with our children , he has become a bit of a couch potato he is very much an inside dog and is very spoilt his playmate is a staffy . We got ours desexed ,because he took off once right out the front door and went missing for 3 months by some miracle we got him back. If you are looking to get one contact the nsw bull terrier club they have a list of reputable breeders.



Mines from bloodline stardom double trouble but he's not a mini.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 17, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Did someone say Shark..?
> 
> Here is Sharky and Rhino, my two pure bred bitches.
> 
> ...



wicked pics mate, now you can see why i want one


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 17, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Did someone say Shark..?
> 
> Here is Sharky and Rhino, my two pure bred bitches.
> 
> ...




Do you own any ugly animals, John? I truly think not!


----------



## damian83 (Mar 17, 2012)

swampie said:


> If you've been around the Bully scene for any length of time you will know the term "roman nose" is a big no no... the other one that gets thrown around is "banana nose".




what term do they use, from out west there just roman nose bull terriers
banana nose hmmmmm


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 17, 2012)

How old are the kids who are asking for this puppy?


----------



## damian83 (Mar 17, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> How old are the kids who are asking for this puppy?



3 and 5 they have grown up around staffies and English bull mastiffs.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 17, 2012)

a pic of my mini . We have always had a bully our first was a standard .


----------



## Vixen (Mar 17, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Edit: and if you get yourself a boy DO NOT cut his ballz off. If you do you'll end up with a weird leggy looking thing without that bull type muscley body. And it's really funny when they sit down and just rest their balls on the floor hahhaa. Bully owners will know what i'm talkin about.



You can get them neutered, just do it after they reach 2.5 - 3 years old. It's actually recommended that male dogs get done at this time anyway to give them time to develop (not many people realise though) I did this with my German Shorthaired Pointer - he was originally a show dog so needed to be entire anyway, but after falling away from the showing scene he got chopped a few months ago after he was 2 yrs old - he is definitely fully filled out and 'male' looking.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey damian83,

Keeping English Bullies is indeed a challenging and rewarding experience. They are unlike most other dogs in a few subtle and surprising ways. They are intelligent yet stubborn, powerful and loyal in ways that I can't compare to other breeds. They run rings around staffies (no offence to staffy owners). I have put more time into raising these two of mine than most and have learned a little about what makes them tick. They require serious dedicated training and attention daily from day one, otherwise I believe you they won't listened to you.

Inexperienced people who think they are stupid and disobedient are misguided as they are extremely focussed and committed. This makes changing their mind difficult once they have made their's. If a bully is disobedient, the owner hasn't put the time in. A friend of mine has a dog from the same littler as one of mine and has let the training and connection slide a bit, he now has a difficult dog to keep at 14 months of age. This dog has matured, doesn't tolerate other dogs and is extremely defensive of his yard. This same dog put me in hospital overnight recently from a bite i received splitting up a spontaneous fight. 

They will certainly put you to the test during adolescence around kids. You're practically adopting a 20kg+ kid that likes to jump and play around. If it sounds like too much work, they might not be suitable.

As mentioned, dogzonline.com can be a good place to start the search and it is where I found one of my dogs. The only draw back is talking with some of the breeders who can be a bit arrogant. I think I spoke to over a dozen breeders until I found a viable option.

Swampie,

I got the black eared bitch after missing out on your brindle one, have you bred them since?

Cooltorsobro, 

you are too kind. My crittters love compliments. Keep the user name a secret..lol

Another shot of Rhino. Bullies are #1.


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are my two bully's vodkas the one on the right when he was a pup and marley to the right. She was a year older than vodka. She died of cancer when she was 5 



onimocnhoj said:


> Another shot of Rhino. Bullies are #1.
> 
> View attachment 243078



Amazing looking dog!


----------



## swampie (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey John,

I haven't bred the brindle bitch again but I kept the red bitch out of that last litter and will most likely breed her next time she comes into season which shouldn't be to far away now.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 17, 2012)

Al,

Do you have any pictures you'd like to share? Do you or would you stud out male/s?

Cheers,
John.


----------



## swampie (Mar 17, 2012)

John,

I don't have any pics sorry but can take some. I only have bitches, but if your bitch is papered and you are a member of dogs Qld I can put you onto some breeders with some nice stud dogs. You can even buy frozen sperm and get a vet to AI for you.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL at "Roman Nose" anyway English Bullterriers are a pain in the butt! they are stupid, hard to train, clumsy, some have a very high prey drive , and are dominant by nature.
The pure white ones are generally deaf and any pink pigment on their face, ears and nose makes them highly susceptible to sunburn and skin cancer.
They can also be very rough (not aggressive) with children.
English bullterriers also have a nasty habit of eating un digestible items from around the house.
The American Staffordshire terrier would be my pick they are about the same size but they are a lot more intelligent and much more responsive to training.
Sorry if i offend anyone but truth hurts lol.


----------



## ingie (Mar 18, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Did someone say Shark..?
> 
> Here is Sharky and Rhino, my two pure bred bitches.
> 
> ...



Nawh Rhino and Sharkie <3


----------



## swampie (Mar 18, 2012)

Frozenmouse, I don't know where your getting your information from but its all wrong wrong wrong.... did I mention you're wrong.


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 18, 2012)

Have a look at dogs.com.au that's your best best or get in Contact with the canine council and ask for bull terrior breeders close to you.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh they are beautiful dogs, had a friend who had one.....very affectionate, but don't see many around these days.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 19, 2012)

swampie said:


> Frozenmouse, I don't know where your getting your information from but its all wrong wrong wrong.... did I mention you're wrong.


I have owned 2 of them my dad owned one and 2 of my friends have owned them and my ex is a vet and i used to work at an animal shelter where we had quite a few come through , oh i forgot to mention they like to run away because they are stupid .
I dont have anything against them i dearly loved mine and i like the look of them but i have to say they are a special needs dog.
lets be realistic when has one ever won an obedience trial or even successfully competed in one.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 20, 2012)

i highly reccomend getting one as a family pet  we have always had bullterriors as a child and now. Our dog Tia is the most gentle loving girl ever she gets along great with all our boys.




I like the full size ones....not a fan of small dogsmyself


----------

